# Titebond Titewrap



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anybody used Titebond Titewrap for glueups? I think it's pretty much the same stuff I used in the Air Force called F-4 tape (and still called that; even if many of the airman in sevice now don't even know what the F-4 was). I never would have thought to use it.

I have used masking tape many times for glue ups. This product looks like it would work very well.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Cool post. I had never heard of it. Made me look around to see what it was, afterward I'm thinking my collection of rubber bands is going to still get heavy use.

I did find a new Franklin glue I plan to try, the "quick, and thick" also shown in the video.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

I never heard of it either, but it sounds like it would work pretty good.

I use 2" blue tape for stuff like that, but I never saw "TiteWrap" before… I would get a roll and see how it works. It sounds better than blue tape…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Buy a 3" or 4"roll of Pallet/Shrink wrap(or any size you need). Usually comes in 1000 ft rolls for 5 or 6 bucks.
Better and a helluva lot cheaper.

caveat:
I've never used the titewrap product before, but it seems a bit(or more) misleading.
They claim a 700 psi strength and show on the package, the tape wrapped around a chair base/legs. 
The roll is 7.5' long
That would lead me to believe that 2 wraps(about all 1 package would be capable of) around a chair base would create 700 lbs of force.
Bull$*!&.
Multiple wraps…10 or 20?...maaaaybe, but it would be a pretty spendy solution.
Pallet wrap is cheap like borscht, and it works perfectly.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

> Buy a 3" or 4"roll of Pallet/Shrink wrap(or any size you need). Usually comes in 1000 ft rolls for 5 or 6 bucks.
> Better and a helluva lot cheaper.
> 
> caveat:
> ...


Tony; Length is missleading as well. The stuff stretches like 10+ times its length, mutch like "teflon tape."


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think I want to try both the Titewrap and F-4 tape. Would be handy stuff. Yes, I have used pallet wrap a lot of times but this stuff sounds a bit different.

How does someone say BS about a product they have never used?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Tony; Length is missleading as well. The stuff stretches like 10+ times its length, mutch like "teflon tape."
> 
> - RandyinFlorida


Specs say 300%
No worries…have at it. Let us all know how you like it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I keep bicycle inner tube around. It can be
cut into strips for wraps and sections tied together. 
Surgical tubing works too. The tubing grips on itself
better. I think you can wash it like those kids
toys and it sticks better. It's certainly not as sticky
as the tape but very reusable. After several wraps
around a piece the end can be tucked in and it
will hold.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Why not ratchet tie downs? Cheap and you can apply as much clamping force as you need.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Rich and Loren; both great ideas. And cheap. Specially since you probably already have them.


----------



## BoardButcherer (Feb 21, 2018)

> Why not ratchet tie downs? Cheap and you can apply as much clamping force as you need.
> 
> - Rich


Another vote for pallet wrap. I use it all the time to hold stuff, you can get a few hundred pounds of force out of it if you want to.

Ratchet straps are great, I'd recommend spending a bit to get some straps that don't have hooks, which will just get in the way/damage the wood.

You can get right angle blocks for ratchet tie downs too.

Also cheap like Borscht.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

I love that pallet wrap suggestion too. I'm surprised I never heard of that before!

I'll bet the local lumberyard would even give me the end of a roll for free too…


----------

